# Excercise this week...



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

My goal is to exercise 5 days this week.. no matter how sad/tired/depressed i may be feeling. 

So far I have made it 3 days this week.. 2 more to go!!

:banana 

me = gym slacker.. but not this week


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I went to step class yesterday. I looked like an idiot. I have been doing some sort of step or other stuff off and on since I was like 14, but this class was crazy...

I couldn't get the moves down. I got frustrated and left 15 min. early (it was a 1hour class).. 

AND THEN... I ate stupid pizza and wings for dinner ... grr... 


Today is a new day.. I really really dont wanna... but i'm gonna try to do pilates this time. :banana 

I am hoping that by exercising and eating right, the depression will go away...


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, its Saturday.. and I am setting the same goal for myself again this week. Exercies 5 days this week. Posting it on here makes me more likely to stick to it.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Good for you Skigirl81! I have been walking about everother day (about a mile). Tomorrow I will walk everyday, even if I am tired.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey sherbert ~ doing it when you're tired is.. the .. toughest!!

Did you keep it up even with all the Easter celebrations? 

I didn't ;-(... but I wanna get back on track this week. Maybe actually run today. yep.. that's my goal for today.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I did still walk on Easter. I skipped today, but I was working outside allday and sweating quite a bit. The main objective was to keep me active doing something--so I guess I am still in the good.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Back on the bandwaon... 
is where i need to be. I haven't exercised in a long time and am getting a little fluffy around the edges. 

I am moving in 10 days so I will be able to hold a schedule better once I get settled in to my new place. Right now everything is in limbo, half of my stuff is at my place, half at my boyfriends and I feel like I am homelss and living out of an overnight bag. Can't wait to move!! then I will get skinny.. yay


----------

